# HTML5 'turns web pages into computers': Berners-Lee



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> In a brief appearance on BBC, Sir Tim Berners-Lee, creator of the World Wide Web, said that HTML5 means significant design changes for the Web as we've known it.
> 
> HTML5 essentially means "every single web page out there, if you like, is like a computer," he said. "So you can program it to do whatever you want, and that's very powerful."


Here


----------

